# Hoyo de Monterrey epicure no2



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Can i ask what should i look out for when looking at a box of 25 Hoyo de Monterrey epicure no2?
As in real or fake


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Since I am not sure if I can post a link here google CC verification and there are a couple sites I use for just this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Use a trusted vendor. 
I can't think of a reason anyone would go to the trouble of faking a Hoyo. They are neither expensive nor rare.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Use a trusted vendor.
> I can't think of a reason anyone would go to the trouble of faking a Hoyo. They are neither expensive nor rare.


X's 10

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

As has been suggested, buy the vendor, not the cigar.

Unfortunately, all Cuban cigars get counterfeited, even HdMs. The fake sites sell fake everything.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, its one of those friend of a friend things, not vendor, think ill just pass


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Fusion said:


> Thanks guys, its one of those friend of a friend things, not vendor, think ill just pass


Yeah, everyone knows a friend who has a cousin who lives in Havana and works at the Partagas factory. Those stories never really pan out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fusion said:


> Can i ask what should i look out for when looking at a box of 25 Hoyo de Monterrey epicure no2?
> As in real or fake


https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


----------

